# Obama To Announce Immigration Executive Order



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

> President Obama will announce Thursday in a primetime TV speech the executive actions he will take to change U.S. immigration law.
> 
> Making good on his recent vow to use executive authority that sidesteps Congress, the president will announce steps to protect roughly 5 million illegal immigrants from deportation.
> 
> ...


Obama to announce executive action on immigration Thursday in primetime speech | Fox News

Did you really think Obama was not going to take another dig at what remains of this society?

Smart governments prefer skilled labor or the brain pools of other nations. Not this government; it clearly wants to undermine our society, culture and economy.

Destroy, so it can consolidate power and property.


----------



## ntxwheels (Oct 25, 2014)

He calls himself POTUS. Well 3 of those letters are correct. The P, the O and the S!


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

I guess we will be watching something else on one of the cable channels because I won't listen to a known liar.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Denton said:


> Obama to announce executive action on immigration Thursday in primetime speech | Fox News
> 
> Did you really think Obama was not going to take another dig at what remains of this society?
> 
> ...


This has nothing whatsoever to do with society, culture or the economy. This is strictly an attack on the GOP. He is daring the GOP to either defund the government on 12/11 or impeach him. He may get his wish but I do not think it is going to work out as he planned. This is not like impeaching Clinton for lying about a blue dress. He may find that a majority of voters actually support throwing him out early.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

His lying spokesperson said the this will strengthen the border, strengthen the Country, improve the economy....yada, yada, yada........BULL. Just how does giving these ILLEGAL aliens amnesty going to do any of these things? How can ANYONE with a functioning braincell really think that if you give amnesty to people who have ignored our laws in the past, are breaking are laws by being here, are all of a sudden going to become "good law abiding citizens" if they are given amnesty?


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

Inor said:


> This has nothing whatsoever to do with society, culture or the economy. This is strictly an attack on the GOP. He is daring the GOP to either defund the government on 12/11 or impeach him. He may get his wish but I do not think it is going to work out as he planned. This is not like impeaching Clinton for lying about a blue dress. He may find that a majority of voters actually support throwing him out early.


It's about 20 million new voters beholding to the democratic party. I wish we would throw him out. I worry though that it would be Fersuson MO on a national level. If we throw out the first democrat president, the democrats will riot all over the nation.


----------



## A J (Oct 16, 2014)

If the GOP wins in 2016, it will only last 791 days. 

If the GOP loses again by nominating another moderate ??? It will end up being permanent.

AJ


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Weather or not POTUS was born in Kenya, he is certainly trying to turn this country into Kenya.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

Guess its time to take down the American Flag and hang the UN flag as I am a refugee in my own country and no longer live in a country where there is a rule of law or even a country I own, since everyone else owns it but Americans.


----------



## cobracon2 (Oct 27, 2014)

I really can't stand this guy. It's all about votes and creating new democrats. Doesn't give a crap about the country or it's laws!!!


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 25, 2014)

It will be an amnesty.
They will need to be residents for +5 years, no criminal history, paid taxes
There will be some fines
But it will be cheaper than rounding themup, even if we could. 

Someone, Denton i thinkit was, was surprised that he was letting in all these people of limited skills or intellect. Dunno why the astonishment, we sure as heck dont want them importing any more smart people like they do from every other country. Skilled labor takes American jobs. Illegals can have the scut work for all i care...i dont compete with them for jobs (making licence plates is a skill...right?)


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

No madder how he frames it . It will be wide open doors any restriction he pretends to put on it will be ignored. He has already been doing that , look how many him and Holder have let out of jail, and prison right back on the streets.
Obama is out to bring America to it's knees and doing a fine job.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I expect that more illegals will begin flooding to the border over the next couple of days then the following weeks until year end. 

Evil move on the lying waste of kenyan sperm's part...he needs to just go away...


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Ralph Rotten said:


> It will be an amnesty.
> They will need to be residents for +5 years, no criminal history, paid taxes
> There will be some fines
> But it will be cheaper than rounding themup, even if we could.
> ...


We'll see how it shakes out, but the country will not be better for it.

It is nice that you are so casual with giving away "scut" work; I suppose you didn't have a business who hired fellow countrymen that was put out of business because other businesses did it cheaper with illegal labor. How many people rely on jobs you see as "scut" to put food on the table? You don't mind running fast and loose with those jobs, it seems.

As long as there are those Americans without jobs, we don't need other people coming in to take jobs.

As far as higher skilled jobs are concerned, the point of immigration is to bring in what is needed. If we are lacking in rocket scientists, for example, we should import them. Any country should. What is not needed as an immigration policy is a policy based on some poem written about tired, huddled masses. What is definitely no needed is a policy that will do nothing but swell the ranks of those living on the government dole while adding to cultural breakdown and crime.

Not hard to understand. No upside to this, as it is being done.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Damn it. Typed this once already.
I am gonna go to the food stamp office, and tell them I'm Debon Martinez from chiwawa. No papers, lost them crossing the border To a coyote. 
See what kind of benefits I can get. 
If you think I won't, you dont know me 
I think this was planned for years. 
We will be under UN law by February. 
Time to invest in more precious metals.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Upside, the only upside seen in this scenerio is American citizen taxpayers upside. (Laying on their bellys getting raped by five million extra mouths to feed)


----------



## SoCal92057 (Apr 12, 2014)

Every blue collar worker must understand when the workforce is flooded with low wage workers, the opportunities for wage increases are suppressed. It is called supply and demand and applies to workers as well as things.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Did anyone ever really doubt this would happen?
There will be more ED'S before the new congress is sworn in.
What will the new congress do about any of them??


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Obama needs them voting by 2016


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

cobracon2 said:


> I really can't stand this guy.* It's all about votes and creating new democrats.* Doesn't give a crap about the country or it's laws!!!


I don't think nobama gives a crap about voters or democrats, he wants America to become a third world country and the easiest way to do that is bring in more none working mouths to feed. nobama isn't worried about America, as he will be part of the new world order that wants to rule all nations, hence they must all be dependent on government! Next year he will really go after the guns after he and his czars cause a race riot in Ferguson, MO and help it spread across the country. They are already letting radical muslims in to help with the riots.


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

"Doo doo doo Lookin out my backdoor"...

I'm praying for an impeachment.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

ekim said:


> I don't think nobama gives a crap about voters or democrats, he wants America to become a third world country and the easiest way to do that is bring in more none working mouths to feed. nobama isn't worried about America, as he will be part of the new world order that wants to rule all nations, hence they must all be dependent on government! Next year he will really go after the guns after he and his czars cause a race riot in Ferguson, MO and help it spread across the country. They are already letting radical muslims in to help with the riots.


I think you got it right Mike. He wants the US punished for some crazy view that the US has been some sort of conquer and invade imperialistic nation that built its wealth on the backs of minorities and 3rd world nations. He is an evil idiot.


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

I agree that is his last dig in showing his absolute contempt for this country. He is purposely and willfully creating a nightmare for incoming house and senate members, the American people (even the dumb asses that kept voting him in), and communities all over this country. He is going to completely overload the system in order to crush it, and leave this place in utter chaos.

I firmly believe that his "foreign policy", has consisted of nothing more than finding sanctuary in a foreign land when he flees the United States. And I hope when he does, he dies a slow death from a fungal infection that starts in his pecker....


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

And I hope his fungus is contagious, so his cronies and lovers get it..


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

Anymore I feel like a stranger in my own land probably more than those strangers (illegals) in a strange land, WTF?


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

IMO this is nothing more then a power grab by the Executive branch, and I would not be surprised if it is just a prelude to more expansive decrees by an imperialistic White house. I guess it's good to be king.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

What is your answer to the immigration issue in the US? Deport 11 million people? I'm curious to hear what you want to be done.


----------



## shootbrownelk (Jul 9, 2014)

His policy will accomplish nothing more than swelling the ranks of democratic voters, and as Denton said...increase the deadbeat snap using vermin from mexico and let millions of illegals take American jobs. O'bummer and his policies suck, and I sure hope the newly elected Republicans hold his feet to the fire for this!


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Mish said:


> What is your answer to the immigration issue in the US? Deport 11 million people? I'm curious to hear what you want to be done.


Deport 60 million people or drop them where they are - either way is fine. Since they are squatted in and determined, I guess we have to pay for burying them too.
But the "dream" is a lie and always has been. Obama just uses these wretches like tissue, they aren't even on his radar. They are "peaceful idiots" and the "kill a few million by "peace" starts next year unless he and it are somehow stopped. The big announcement will be most watched by people who will not be alive in a year or two if that long.

**I don't mean nor to be emotional right it is just logistics and oby invites millions to share the baloney sandwiches. That is so blatantly disgusting it is beyond belief, but he always makes a point to be with baloney so he is honest about that. The message is, you will do what I say and die of cruddy food while homeless. That is exactly what will happen. They will not put on the news all the brown Popsicles that will have to be picked up from yesterday on out. The demon summons these new ones knowing what will happen to them and the poor here who will be "sharing" the available benefits with them.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

oddapple said:


> Deport 60 million people or drop them where they are - either way is fine. Since they are squatted in and determined, I guess we have to pay for burying them too.
> But the "dream" is a lie and always has been. Obama just uses these wretches like tissue, they aren't even on his radar. They are "peaceful idiots" and the "kill a few million by "peace" starts next year unless he and it are somehow stopped. The big announcement will be most watched by people who will not be alive in a year or two if that long.


Deport 60 million or kill them. (Bury them?!! Don't be silly...we could burn them like Hitler did) :/
Thank you for your rational answer.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

It is just what will happen. Frozen and starved more than burned, unless they are infected. Denial will not change that and liberalist attitudes are the murderers because they are so clueless and immature they are always easy to dupe. They are the embarrassed people. Delinquent psychology takes them hook, line and sinker every time.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

Mish said:


> What is your answer to the immigration issue in the US? Deport 11 million people? I'm curious to hear what you want to be done.


Yes. Deport them. Consider, when the Democrat Congress convinced Reagan to sign the last amnesty there were something like 3.5 million ILLEGAL aliens in the country. The argument was that there were too many to deport, so they promised to secure the borders so that there wouldn't be anymore coming in, something that they didn't do, and Reagan signed the bill. Now we have an estimated 11 million ILLEGALS. No matter the costs, deport them. I don't really care about the hard luck stories, that they have children born in the U.S., that they are just looking for a better life, whatever. They came here ILLEGALLY and if there is some hardship for them if they are deported, they brought it on themselves. If we make it difficult enough for them, many will leave on their own. Some of things that we can do is prosecute employers who hire them, make sure that they cannot use ANY social services, no more "press 2" for Spanish, everything in English only for transactions, and no medical services for ILLEGAL aliens. If they show up at an emergency room they are treated and an ICE agent takes them directly from the hospital to the border. Either this is a problem serious enough to be taken seriously or it is just a joke. These are not engineers, computer experts, or Doctors sneaking in here. A majority are uneducated, unskilled, and a growing number are criminals. I find it difficult to understand how anyone can seriously believe that someone who ignores our laws coming here and are breaking our laws being here are suddenly going to be law abiding citizens if given amnesty. They are going to continue to ignore our laws that they find inconvenient.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

oddapple said:


> It is just what will happen. Frozen and starved more than burned, unless they are infected. Denial will not change that and liberalist attitudes are the murderers because they are so clueless and immature they are always easy to dupe. They are the embarrassed people. Delinquent psychology takes them hook, line and sinker every time.


Your reaction to my question is what is embarrassing. The answer was kill them.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

I find it curious that the administration has not asked NBC, CBS and ABC to cover the speech. It is only going to be on Univision and the cable stations. Is it possible that Obama is not going with full amnesty this go around? Maybe he is actually going to try to avoid a full Constitutional crisis?

Nevermind, this is Obama we are talking about.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Notsoyoung said:


> Yes. Deport them. Consider, when the Democrat Congress convinced Reagan to sign the last amnesty there were something like 3.5 million ILLEGAL aliens in the country. The argument was that there were too many to deport, so they promised to secure the borders so that there wouldn't be anymore coming in, something that they didn't do, and Reagan signed the bill. Now we have an estimated 11 million ILLEGALS. No matter the costs, deport them. I don't really care about the hard luck stories, that they have children born in the U.S., that they are just looking for a better life, whatever. They came here ILLEGALLY and if there is some hardship for them if they are deported, they brought it on themselves. If we make it difficult enough for them, many will leave on their own. Some of things that we can do is prosecute employers who hire them, make sure that they cannot use ANY social services, no more "press 2" for Spanish, everything in English only for transactions, and no medical services for ILLEGAL aliens. If they show up at an emergency room they are treated and an ICE agent takes them directly from the hospital to the border. Either this is a problem serious enough to be taken seriously or it is just a joke. These are not engineers, computer experts, or Doctors sneaking in here. A majority are uneducated, unskilled, and a growing number are criminals. I find it difficult to understand how anyone can seriously believe that someone who ignores our laws coming here and are breaking our laws being here are suddenly going to be law abiding citizens if given amnesty. They are going to continue to ignore our laws that they find inconvenient.


Thank you for a thought out answer. How do you propose we pay for such a huge undertaking? I'm not trying to be an ass. I'm actually trying to figure out what course of action is best.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Mish said:


> Thank you for a thought out answer. How do you propose we pay for such a huge undertaking? I'm not trying to be an ass. I'm actually trying to figure out what course of action is best.


We could do it cheaply with my Mexicannon! I have offered to sell the government as many as they want for $10,000 each. Since each Mexicannon can be reused multiple times, it is a very cost effective way to sling those little suckers back across the border!


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Mish said:


> Your reaction to my question is what is embarrassing. The answer was kill them.


I think you are trying to convince yourself that anyone is going to pay anything. That's what I mean. I do not think so. It is not my solution per se, it is what happens when you play smush with human beings. 
What is going on in these plague camps is not my choice, it is people like yours. You believed, because you wanted to without any logical reason, that it would be what the TV tells you. It never is. But, if we can count on the libs to "righteously demand that these people get medical care!" It will go a lot quicker because then the pox camps won't be a secret and can do business full on.

(I am not in chargw of anything clearly, but curious because I am studying that in people. The bleeder bleeding heart angle and if it is conditioned or permanent. Is all one has to do to get americans to approve the worst is "tell" them it is best and let them "agree" based on no real knowledge or experience, just because "ahhh!"? That is not a viable way to live as we have been seeing and will soon see more


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Inor said:


> We could do it cheaply with my Mexicannon! I have offered to sell the government as many as they want for $10,000 each. Since each Mexicannon can be reused multiple times, it is a very cost effective way to sling those little suckers back across the border!


I would need to see a test video before I endorse such a product!! lol


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Mish said:


> I would need to see a test video before I endorse such a product!! lol


Remind me this weekend when I get home. I have some photos of it that I can scan in and post.


----------



## Danm (Nov 15, 2014)

My honest answer is I don't know. I do not agree with the border situation,I know they can be secured but not sure how.Killing them no personally why ever they came here shooting women and kids isn't my thing. Deporting wont work they just come back so I dont know.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Danm said:


> My honest answer is I don't know. I do not agree with the border situation,I know they can be secured but not sure how.Killing them no personally why ever they came here shooting women and kids isn't my thing. Deporting wont work they just come back so I dont know.


I'm with you!! I don't have an answer. 
Can someone tell me what the Republican answer to the problem is? What is the platform that they ran on?


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Well, as I see it, it's either legal or it isn't. If he, as the president is allowed to do it, well then that is the way it is, if it isn't legal and he is over stepping his powers as president, then the people we voted into office needs to call him on it.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Mish said:


> Can someone tell me what the Republican answer to the problem is? What is the platform that they ran on?


Official GOP Steps to fix immigration:

1 - Secure the border

2 - ???

3 - Tell Pedro to mix the drinks


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Deport every illegal and Close Down the Border. Rewrite the 14th and go through Congress and States to Amend it. 

If a minor was born in the US, he goes with his illegal parents back to whatever country they came. Nothing wrong with a Mexican being raised in Mexico by Mexican Parents. I see no reason for me to have to pay for the little burrito eater. 

Our Federal Govt takes in $3 Trillion per year in tax revenue. Our Fed Govt GIVES 100's of Billions of tax dollars to other countries (that many illegals come from) every year. Stop payments immediately and re-allocate those funds to Deportation and Border Security. That's how you pay for it.

If a person or family wants to come to the US from another country, they apply and get in line the way that the law was written.


----------



## Daddy O (Jan 20, 2014)

So i read through all the posts and a few were downright troubling, but those people have a right to their opinion, as distasteful or juvenile as it may be.

Personally i am very much pro immigration, but not for any of the reasons you would assume. I believe that Americas business for more than 250 years has been the exploitation of cheap immigrant labor. Its the American way.

Let me lay it out in tangible terms. Lets use Tyson chicken as an example since they are known to be big enthusiasts of damp labor, and frequently recruit in border towns. So anyhow, tyson foods has these slaughterhouses where all their chicken comes from. Anyone who has ever done this for a living will tell you it is not work for Americans. Slaughtering chickens all day is nasty, grungy, salmonella work. Id rather go back to selling used cars than do that for a living.

So anyhow, the tea party starts doing its thing and the next thing you know tyson cant use that cheap labor anymore. They cant hire Americans because it would cost too much, so they overseas their operation. 

When that happens a series of events unfold. First the processing plants close. With them go hundreds of real American jobs, secretarial, mechanics, electricians, managers, and such. Poof! Those jobs are all gone, leaving behind a local economic blackhole. In fact, if tyson chose to move their headquarters overseas they could make a bundle ontaxes by using the inversiontax laws. You would be unemployed, tyson would make more money, and all of those wets would find their way to government cheese instead of working for their keep. Every time you buy outsourced food or products, your money is actually adding to a trade imbalance.

We didnt write that crap on the statue of liberty because we liked foreigners. Actually we hated them. We were as xenophobic then as now. Turn of the century it was the damned Irish who ruined the neighborhood. I believe the claims of being taken over by mexicans are foolhardy. Many have tried, and in the end we converted them into acceptable citizens. We have been doing this for many years, we can handle 11 million wets. 

And i gotta say, if a ******* took your job then damn, you need to pick up some skills, or hire some mexicans of your own. Personally i wanna own this planet, and to that we need minions.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

What to do? Simple. Make it extremely expensive to use illegal immigrants as cheap labor. Aggressively seek out and punish businesses doing so. I don't care if the business is a roofing company in Alabama or a casino in Vegas, hit them with fines that will cripple them and make it more beneficial for them to hire U.S. citizens in need of a job.

No government benefits of any kind for illegals. We aren't the world's welfare system, and putting the illegal on the dole as the U.S. citizen is reemployed is not the way to go, either.

Now, what about the illegal criminal gangs that have infested U.S. cities? Save the hammer for them, rather than using it on the average illegal immigrant who will head back when there is no under the table work, anymore.

My plan isn't perfect, but it is a start. A start that will never be implemented as neither party will honestly attack the problem.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Stop giving generational welfare and people will have to start slaughtering chickens and mowing yards again instead of sitting on their porch drinkin' a 40.


----------



## Daddy O (Jan 20, 2014)

Denton said:


> What to do? Simple. Make it extremely expensive to use illegal immigrants as cheap labor. Aggressively seek out and punish businesses doing so. I don't care if the business is a roofing company in Alabama or a casino in Vegas, hit them with fines that will cripple them and make it more beneficial for them to hire U.S. citizens in need of a job.
> 
> No government benefits of any kind for illegals. We aren't the world's welfare system, and putting the illegal on the dole as the U.S. citizen is reemployed is not the way to go, either.
> 
> ...


Your plan is what we're already doing. While it may sound good at a teaparty rally, it is economically senseless. Your plan doesnt protect America, it hurts us and puts our economy in danger. We already have china spinning up their industrial complex, they plan to crush us filthy capitalists with our own capitalism. This is the time when we need to be doubling our commercebefore they own us. Technically on paper they do.

And your plan leaves the wets unemployed and in a position that they really do drag our economy. 
There is great wisdom to exploiting immigrant labor in exchange for a shot at citizenship. We only keep the ones who are worthy. The criminals and unemployed remove themselves from the equation through contact with law enforcement and public institutions. The ones we keep are those too busy working to get into trouble.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Daddy O said:


> Your plan is what we're already doing. While it may sound good at a teaparty rally, it is economically senseless. Your plan doesnt protect America, it hurts us and puts our economy in danger. We already have china spinning up their industrial complex, they plan to crush us filthy capitalists with our own capitalism. This is the time when we need to be doubling our commercebefore they own us. Technically on paper they do.
> 
> And your plan leaves the wets unemployed and in a position that they really do drag our economy.
> There is great wisdom to exploiting immigrant labor in exchange for a shot at citizenship. We only keep the ones who are worthy. The criminals and unemployed remove themselves from the equation through contact with law enforcement and public institutions. The ones we keep are those too busy working to get into trouble.


No, my plan is what they should be doing, but are not. Pay attention to what I wrote and you will see that the illegals will not be a drain on the economy as they will not be receiving money from the government coffers.

There is no wisdom in importing work when citizens are not employed.

Organized gangs of illegals are not taking themselves out of the equation but are getting stronger as their ranks grow and their reach furthers.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Daddy O said:


> Anyone who has ever done this for a living will tell you it is not work for Americans. Slaughtering chickens all day is nasty, grungy, salmonella work.


If that is all you are qualified to do (even as an American), then that is the job you should do. The whole problem is there is a whole generation or maybe even two generations of Americans that believe some work is beneath them. So instead, they sit unemployed in the ghetto eating 5 pound blocks of government cheese rather than doing an honest day's labor chopping chickens.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Inor said:


> If that is all you are qualified to do (even as an American), then that is the job you should do. The whole problem is there is a whole generation or maybe even two generations of Americans that believe some work is beneath them. So instead, they sit unemployed in the ghetto eating 5 pound blocks of government cheese rather than doing an honest day's labor chopping chickens.


You are absolutely right! BUT, just because we remove the illegals doing those jobs...doesn't mean that the Americans are going to step up and take the jobs. The jobs will leave along with all the management/higher paying positions.

You guys act like there are no jobs out there. There are plenty of jobs!! The problem is nobody wants them!!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Mish said:


> You are absolutely right! BUT, just because we remove the illegals doing those jobs...doesn't mean that the Americans are going to step up and take the jobs. The jobs will leave along with all the management/higher paying positions.
> 
> You guys act like there are no jobs out there. There are plenty of jobs!! The problem is nobody wants them!!


Why is that? Because people are paid to not take those jobs.

At the same time, only a fraction of those pouring across the border is not receiving assistance, too. This is compounding the debt problem, and it is not necessary. To put it in terms most Americans should be able to understand, the unnecessary drain is endangering many Americans' ability to retire before death.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Mish said:


> You guys act like there are no jobs out there. There are plenty of jobs!! The problem is nobody wants them!!


Then we need to quit paying these welfare morons to sit around and do nothing so that they will want the jobs available. That is my point.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

My question is if he gets away with this? Which he will. He will be even more empowered and go after guns or whatever.


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

Mish said:


> What is your answer to the immigration issue in the US? Deport 11 million people? I'm curious to hear what you want to be done.


In my opinion the easiest way to handle the immegration problem is first, deny any type of aid other than emergency medical treatment (This removes any ideas of coming here for some type of support). Second enact draconian laws regarding the hiring of undocumented workers. If you run a business and knowingly hire an undocumented worker, or unknowingly hire through lax screening you pay steep fines for the first offense, second offence you (A) lose your business license and (B) all business assets used in the crime. This removes any incentive to come here. My 2 cents


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

Denton said:


> What to do? Simple. Make it extremely expensive to use illegal immigrants as cheap labor. Aggressively seek out and punish businesses doing so. I don't care if the business is a roofing company in Alabama or a casino in Vegas, hit them with fines that will cripple them and make it more beneficial for them to hire U.S. citizens in need of a job.
> 
> No government benefits of any kind for illegals. We aren't the world's welfare system, and putting the illegal on the dole as the U.S. citizen is reemployed is not the way to go, either.
> 
> ...


I guess I should have read all the posts before I chimed in.


----------



## Daddy O (Jan 20, 2014)

Denton said:


> No, my plan is what they should be doing, but are not. Pay attention to what I wrote and you will see that the illegals will not be a drain on the economy as they will not be receiving money from the government coffers.
> 
> There is no wisdom in importing work when citizens are not employed.
> 
> Organized gangs of illegals are not taking themselves out of the equation but are getting stronger as their ranks grow and their reach furthers.


No wisdom in importing foreigners when Americans are unemployed.

Denton, most of the time you have some lucid answers, but on this one topic you allow your entire outlook to be sidetracked by simple prejudices (and from the sounds of it Fox news and entertainment.) You continually assert (unfounded) that the wets are getting over on us, and i say youre wrong. But dont believe me, read what people with fancy degrees have to say on the issue.

Is Illegal Immigration an Economic Burden to America? - Illegal Immigration Solutions - ProCon.org
Economic impact of illegal immigrants in the United States - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Cost of Unlawful Immigrants to the U.S. Taxpayers
https://www.americanprogress.org/is...02/08/52377/immigrants-are-makers-not-takers/
Infographic: The Taxpayer Burden of Illegal Immigration in California

The evidence supprting your claims seems to exist on the more conservative platforms.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Has nothing to do with Jobs or who will and won't do what jobs. Obama wants to degrade America his plan Read his books.(don't buy them).
By this move he will setup a second nation in America father dividing our country. A voting block that will Vote almost 100% socialist. They will
Bring even more in. It has always been Obamas plan to bring America down his own words. This is a major step he has been waiting to make.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Impeach the TRAITOR!!!


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

All this talk of Americans not doing these jobs is bullshit. Americans do these jobs every single day. We grow and harvest food, make paper, work in the chicken houses, mine coal, work the steel mills, etc. etc... we do this stuff every single day. The problem does not lie with the American workforce! It is the same reason so many companies leave the country, tax laws...


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

If Americans had the choice of a crappy job picking oranges, or starvation, they would choose the crappy job.


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

Have any of you actually seen with your own eyes a woman in line at the grocery store in front of you, buying $150 worth of food with a EBT card, only to go outside, and load said groceries into a Range Rover? I have. It is demoralizing.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

sparkyprep said:


> Have any of you actually seen with your own eyes a woman in line at the grocery store in front of you, buying $150 worth of food with a EBT card, only to go outside, and load said groceries into a Range Rover? I have. It is demoralizing.


Yep. I've seen it too. It was an Asian woman. She even had the bagger load her groceries into the back of her escalade. But I don't blame her, it's the people who made it possible that need sorted out.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Yes Sparky, but there is the third alternative, get the govt to give you a low rent house, have a special needs child, (power companies and water companies let he power stay on), get food stamps, and watch tv all day and drink and smoke dope all night. 
If you have a hole in your boat, bailing is just silly until you plug the leak. 
I don't know, maybe we should wear our Social Security cards like a badge, and do some vigalante round ups and drive the cattle back out of the US.?+?


----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

Maybe I'm just being girly emotional but I am just really freaking upset by this. 11 million people living in this country (MY COUNTRY!) illegally. 5 million of them now get a free pass? I still get goosebumps and cry when I hear the national anthem... do they?! You can blast me all you want, I don't care. This is crap!!


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Kahlan said:


> Maybe I'm just being girly emotional but I am just really freaking upset by this. 11 million people living in this country (MY COUNTRY!) illegally. 5 million of them now get a free pass? I still get goosebumps and cry when I hear the national anthem... do they?! You can blast me all you want, I don't care. This is crap!!


Anybody blasts you, just send me a pm. 
If being a proud American is wrong, then I'm wrong. 
I don't know the answers, but I think it's going downhill fast.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

I was just speaking with one of my cousins who immigrated to US and recently settled in Alaska. He followed the US laws and did everything according to US rules to immigrate to America, it took him 3 years to get the right visa, years of saving so he can buy a small home, constantly improving his education and applying to different American companies so he would have a decent job on arrival and be totally financially independent.. He worked his ass off once he finally arrived and now getting ready to open a business and hire locals. This is how immigration supposed to work. I asked him what he thought of this new proposed bill, he understands about not wanting to separate families but feels very bitter that he had to work like a horse and follow rules and others just had to sneak in and start popping babies.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Mad Trapper said:


> Impeach the TRAITOR!!!


You fell right into the trap Obama set for the Republicans.
That is what this speech was about - it wasn't about immigration at all. He wants to make the GOP destroy itself thru an impeachment attempt, or government shut down, or something else that will piss of America enough to return complete control of the government to Democrats in 2016.
The Republicans have to be very cagey and careful.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> You fell right into the trap Obama set for the Republicans.
> That is what this speech was about - it wasn't about immigration at all. He wants to make the GOP destroy itself thru an impeachment attempt, or government shut down, or something else that will piss of America enough to return complete control of the government to Democrats in 2016.
> The Republicans have to be very cagey and careful.


If you lie down with dogs you get fleas.

Traitors like Sotero are whom the the Founding Fathers had in mind when they incorporated impeachment into our constitution.

Our Senate and Congress are infested with fleas, as nearly all of our representatives are canines, be they R or D.

I do not believe a Republican anymore than a Democrat. The former are taking America on the back road to Hell and the latter on the highway; The destination is the same.

If NOONE will stand up for what is right, then nothing can be wrong. Just let Sotero do as he wilt and it must be right


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Bring back IKEs operation *******. Criminal Aliens were going home on their own.

How Eisenhower solved illegal border crossings from Mexico - CSMonitor.com


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Mad Trapper said:


> If you lie down with dogs you get fleas.
> 
> Traitors like Sotero are whom the the Founding Fathers had in mind when they incorporated impeachment into our constitution.
> 
> ...


RPD is right that this was a political move only. If Obama really care two figs about the illegals as human beings like he was trying to persuade you tonight, he would have done something in his first two years in office when he had a super-majority in the Senate and a majority in the House. This is nothing but cheap political theater. The biggest danger right now for the Republicans to over-react. They need to calmly file a lawsuit with the Supreme Court and try to get the EOs stayed. Then they need to focus on boxing the whole Executive Branch back into their proper role as defined by Constitution.

It may not seem like it now, but tonight was a win for the Republicans UNLESS they get really stupid and over-react. The American people do not want this, but they do not want the sideshow of impeachment hearings either. If the Republicans do not do anything that appears rash, but continue to ramp up the pressure on Obama, they will win this issue in the end.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

How Eisenhower solved illegal border crossings from Mexico - CSMonitor.com

Bring back IKEs solution, it worked


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Daddy O said:


> No wisdom in importing foreigners when Americans are unemployed.
> 
> Denton, most of the time you have some lucid answers, but on this one topic you allow your entire outlook to be sidetracked by simple prejudices (and from the sounds of it Fox news and entertainment.) You continually assert (unfounded) that the wets are getting over on us, and i say youre wrong. But dont believe me, read what people with fancy degrees have to say on the issue.
> 
> ...


You simply grabbed some links off the internet without reading them. Thanks for the fodder. Read the articles and you'll see they do not support your position.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

By the way, anyone notice how he says the criminals will be deported? Really? So, all those criminals who were kicked out of prison, thanks to his DOJ, will somehow be rounded up and tossed over the border?

Who is dumb enough to believe a thing he says?


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Denton said:


> By the way, anyone notice how he says the criminals will be deported? Really? So, all those criminals who were kicked out of prison, thanks to his DOJ, will somehow be rounded up and tossed over the border?
> 
> Who is dumb enough to believe a thing he says?


His lips were moving.. You know what thst means.

Who is dumb enough.. I'd say 52% of the voters who put him in office.. Twice.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Obama already knows once he signs his EO it is only a madder of time and the courts will rule they are entitled not only every benefit this country has to offer but even more. Court rules will follow soon allowing those here to bring in Grandma, and every other relative they wish .


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

Ralph Rotten said:


> It will be an amnesty.
> They will need to be residents for +5 years, no criminal history, paid taxes
> There will be some fines
> But it will be cheaper than rounding themup, even if we could.
> ...


I guess construction work is just "scut" work.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

sparkyprep said:


> Have any of you actually seen with your own eyes a woman in line at the grocery store in front of you, buying $150 worth of food with a EBT card, only to go outside, and load said groceries into a Range Rover? I have. It is demoralizing.


No I haven't...... it was a brand new BMW.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

Mish said:


> Thank you for a thought out answer. How do you propose we pay for such a huge undertaking? I'm not trying to be an ass. I'm actually trying to figure out what course of action is best.


We pay for it by paying for it. Regardless of what liberals say, nearly 90% of ILLEGAL aliens are on some sort of government "assistance" within 30 days of entering the country. My question is "how are we paying for them now"? Just a small hint for any liberal who tells you that it is illegal for them to get assistance; that is true, but it is also illegal to ask them for proof of citizenship. Of course in order for the ILLEGAL aliens to get those benefits they would have to break the law, but they wouldn't do that because it's ILLEGAL. Who would ever think that ILLEGAL aliens would do something ILLEGAL?

We find money for all sorts of boondoggle bs and giveaways. Where do we find the money? A government study finds that ILLEGAL aliens cost the U.S. approximately 180 Billion dollars a year. Let's take that and the money we give away in foreign aid and use that.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Notsoyoung said:


> We pay for it by paying for it. Regardless of what liberals say,* nearly 90% of ILLEGAL aliens are on some sort of government "assistance" within 30 days of entering the country.* My question is "how are we paying for them now"? Just a small hint for any liberal who tells you that it is illegal for them to get assistance; that is true, but it is also illegal to ask them for proof of citizenship. Of course in order for the ILLEGAL aliens to get those benefits they would have to break the law, but they wouldn't do that because it's ILLEGAL. Who would ever think that ILLEGAL aliens would do something ILLEGAL?
> 
> We find money for all sorts of boondoggle bs and giveaways. Where do we find the money? A government study finds that ILLEGAL aliens cost the U.S. approximately 180 Billion dollars a year. Let's take that and the money we give away in foreign aid and use that.


Please do share where you got these numbers!! lol Or are you just pulling them out of your ass?!!

Thought this had good points on both sides...
http://immigration.procon.org/view.answers.php?questionID=000788


----------



## shootbrownelk (Jul 9, 2014)

sparkyprep said:


> Have any of you actually seen with your own eyes a woman in line at the grocery store in front of you, buying $150 worth of food with a EBT card, only to go outside, and load said groceries into a Range Rover? I have. It is demoralizing.


 Me too sort of, only this welfare momma got into a new Ford "King's Ranch" edition diesel dually with all the goodies. Is O'bummer giving away new trucks to the folks on the dole?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Mish said:


> Please do share where you got these numbers!! lol Or are you just pulling them out of your ass?!!
> 
> Thought this had good points on both sides...
> Is Illegal Immigration an Economic Burden to America? - Illegal Immigration Solutions - ProCon.org


Let's see....

The Fiscal Burden of Illegal Immigration on U.S. Taxpayers (2010)


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

So all you have to do now is get pregnant easy to do, slip into US easy, wait until the child is born easy to do. Call up have your entire family shipped in sign up for benefits and Obama care your set for life.
Now that is how you buy votes.
Mish I am not against helping people I am surely not against People from Mexico I am against King Obama and what he is up to. He is using them. President Bush had a darn good plan and the Democrats' stop it dead.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

If its been broken for years, then why the hurry now?
Oh, can can I change my tax dependant decduction from one to five million?
Yall think the majority of illegals are here to work and make a better life?
Na, they are here for free shit. The Mexican radio and tv tell them how to get benefits AS SOON AS THEY GET HERE. 
We are gonna need a better fence, to KEEP THE TAX PAYING SUBJECTS inside the US.
Now, you worker ants get back to work. 
Javier and juacinta need your tax dollars.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

Notsoyoung said:


> I guess construction work is just "scut" work.


Any more a lot of construction work is just "do over because of poor workmanship / materials", busy work = sound control walls or new roads going to the same place as existing roads and the really good one = "safer roads". How much brain power does it take to watch a machine pour black top?


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Just watch it and shut up! LOL
On immigration, a tale of two presidents - CNN.com


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

I could tell you horror stories from LA about welfare fraud. I could tell you worse stories about child support abuse by the county.


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

ekim said:


> Any more a lot of construction work is just "do over because of poor workmanship / materials", busy work = sound control walls or new roads going to the same place as existing roads and the really good one = "safer roads". How much brain power does it take to watch a machine pour black top?


Mike, I take offense to this statement.  I am a construction worker, and I GUARANTEE that you could not possibly begin to do my job, even if I trained you for two years. I know this, because I have second-year apprentices who have not even begun to learn what it takes to become a competent electrician. Our apprenticeship is five years long, and even after graduation, you still have a lot to learn.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Hell yeah sparky! Just because the job LOOKS easy, does not mean it IS easy! You are just seeing an experienced hand make it LOOK easy!


----------

